# Should I give anything?



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

So I was examining my does this morning and my one 3 month pregnant doe has slightlyrunny poop on her rear end. It is a lighter shade of brown, not green or any odd color. Her temperature was a little lower than normal at 100.8
She is acting normal, was pushy as usual. She is making a "coo" like noise while eating her alfalfa.... which I hadn't ever heard from her, but is this something to do with her being pregnant?
Should I give her anything like nutridrench?

I will also add she was shaking a bit on her back legs. This is not the 1st time I have seen her do this.... I always assume she is just cold as it is in the one digits here. She has never had runny poop though. 

I also am not sure, but maybe she just ate something out in the pasture yesterday? :shrug: 

These girls can stress me out sometimes! :hair:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

When was she last wormed? Does she have an unusual odor at all? I'd put a sweater on her if her temp is that low and she is shivering. Does she have access to alfalfa?


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

She was last wormed a couple of months ago. I need to take a fecal to the vets to see if I need to worm them. No unusual odor that I noticed. I give alfalfa in the morning so she just got some when I fed. She did stop shaking after I fed it. Do I need to be giving alfalfa at night, too? At night I normally just give them all the access to hay they want.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are you feeding any grain ...is the poo the same color as the grain...if you are feeding it?

Pastures that are lush... can give the scours....

How is her gum/eye color?

When you wormed her a couple of months ago...did you worm 7 to 10 days later to get the hatching eggs?



> I give alfalfa in the morning so she just got some when I fed. She did stop shaking after I fed it. Do I need to be giving alfalfa at night, too?


 Nighttime would actually be better to give the Alfalfa as it is colder then.... and it will help them stay warmer.... :wink: :thumb:


----------

